# Cost to Neuter?



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, I'm not from your area but I believe it cost me around $150.00 for each of my guys.....I just remember my bill being over $300.00 when I picked them up!!! It would have been more but I declined the pre-op blood work as they had just had blood work done not too long before their neuter. We didn't require any cones as neither of them paid much attention to their incision.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Timber goes to a vet clinic just outside Owen Sound here is "sunny" southern Ontario.
When we had Tim neutered, we went for the whole works - blood work, fluids, everything.
We also had his hips x-rayed while he was out, just for my peace of mind
Total cost (gulp) $578.00!

Two weeks later he was back for his yearly shots and heartworm meds - another $245  
That was an expensive month but he is sooooo worth it!!!
What we don't, or won't, do for our goldens!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I know the costs have risen considerably! I know a client was quoted almost 500 in the GTA! I had Sutton done in Napanee for probably 1/2 that when he was with me for a weeks board  I would be surprised if you get it done for under 400 ...let us know!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

$500?!?!?! WOW! Our vet charges around $160. Neutering sure is pricey in Canada! I keep chickening out of having Tucker neutered, but really need to have it done. He turned 2 back in July, so we are planning to have it done very soon. :uhoh:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Its unbelievable the prices I am seeing when my puppy people are submitting their proof of spay / neuters on their pets!!!! Long gone are the days of $150 surgeries!!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I know I'm not from your area, but I'll chime in as well, why not. LOL.

Mojo's total cost was almost $300.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

timberwolf said:


> Timber goes to a vet clinic just outside Owen Sound here is "sunny" southern Ontario.
> When we had Tim neutered, we went for the whole works - blood work, fluids, everything.
> We also had his hips x-rayed while he was out, just for my peace of mind
> Total cost (gulp) $578.00!
> ...


 
Jeepers! I was expecting around $300 or so.

But thanks for reminding me... I want the blood work done also to ensure that we're on the right track with his raw diet (and ensure that he doesn't have any odd stuff going on) and might as well do the hips too while he's out.

So I guess I should budget about the same price as Timber's was!

...Maybe we'll end up waiting until after Christmas! :curtain:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Are you close to Hillsburg ON...she is the only vet, that way, I would recommend for doing Rads for Hips/Elbows ..no sense wasting $ on one that doesn't have a clue how to position ..Carol may be more reasonable in her neuters as well.....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

jwemt81 said:


> $500?!?!?! WOW! Our vet charges around $160. Neutering sure is pricey in Canada! I keep chickening out of having Tucker neutered, but really need to have it done. He turned 2 back in July, so we are planning to have it done very soon. :uhoh:


Same experience here... at least the quote we received was $150. And that was a same day out surgery quote for Jacks. 

I guess that probably doesn't include the $90 blood test before though or any necessary pain meds ($40-50) for afterwards.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow some of these prices are insane! I know I'm not in your area, or even your country lol, but it cost about $160 when I had Sam neutered. I could have had him done for $95 through one of the vets that participates in our local low cost spay/neuter subsidy program but they couldn't get me an appointment for months so I opted to just have it done at my regular vet's office instead.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh ma gawd. I bet its gunna be even more when its Joeys time D:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

arcane said:


> Are you close to Hillsburg ON...she is the only vet, that way, I would recommend for doing Rads for Hips/Elbows ..no sense wasting $ on one that doesn't have a clue how to position ..Carol may be more resonable in her neuters as well.....


 
Actually yes we're only about 30 minutes from Hillsburgh! Thanks for the recommendation, I'll definitely give her a call when it's 'time'!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Queensway Veterinary Hospital* 

415 Queensway West
Simcoe, ON N3Y 2N4
(519) 428-2630


$120 for over 90lb dog, they use glue, so no stitches to come out. You take him home after he wakes up. 

I paid $280 with ear med for 2 dogs.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

also Toronto Animal Services operates a Spay/Neuter Clinic. The telephone number is 416-338-6281


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Richard.. that's an amazing price! Although it's about 2.5 hours away, I'd have to take a vacation day to get there and back. I will keep it in mind, and will also give the local animal services a call too.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I asked my vet yesturday and she charges $550 D: !!!! It might be a better choice to DRIVE to Toronto and get him fixed... itd probably end up costing less even with all that gas.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Jamm said:


> I asked my vet yesturday and she charges $550 D: !!!! It might be a better choice to DRIVE to Toronto and get him fixed... itd probably end up costing less even with all that gas.


Dont go to TO!!! lol they are just as expensive...you could come here for the day, play with my kids & my vet could do Joey!!! LOL  Im about 3 hrs from Ottawa now!!!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What about low cost spay/neuter clinics (I have just heard of these, I don't know that much about them)? Are there any in your area?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Our vet quoted us $350. Our local low costs offer neuter for $80 but I don't know what either includes.


----------



## goldens2show (May 7, 2009)

Holy cow! No wonder people are hesitant to spay/neuter! I just had one done in the midwest on a full grown male for $85 by my regular vet. He gives me a little discount but the regular price is $100. He just charges cost and isn't trying to retire on these surgeries! Can't believe actual vet cost varies too much-just a higher markup depending on location! 
Christina


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

goldens2show said:


> Holy cow! No wonder people are hesitant to spay/neuter! I just had one done in the midwest on a full grown male for $85 by my regular vet. He gives me a little discount but the regular price is $100. He just charges cost and isn't trying to retire on these surgeries! Can't believe actual vet cost varies too much-just a higher markup depending on location!
> Christina


My Vet wanted $500 a piece, no longer my Vet.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

goldens2show said:


> Holy cow! No wonder people are hesitant to spay/neuter! I just had one done in the midwest on a full grown male for $85 by my regular vet. He gives me a little discount but the regular price is $100. He just charges cost and isn't trying to retire on these surgeries! Can't believe actual vet cost varies too much-just a higher markup depending on location!
> Christina


It's not necessarily a higher mark-up-everyone's costs are different. The $300 neuter at my clinic includes pre-op bloodwork (10 panel chemistry, CBC, and electrolytes-not just hematocrit and total protein like some "preanesthetic blood work"), a heartworm test (because we're mostly doing young dogs that haven't had that yet), pain meds (morphine, metacam injection, Rimadyl pills to go home), using a $50,000 laser instead of a scalpel to decrease bleeding/pain/inflammation, anesthesia (ketamine/valium injection, then intubation and maintainance with isoflourane gas), monitoring by both a real person and machines whiles in surgery, overnight hospital stay, and courtesy post-op exams if there are any problems. The cost of the surgery also has to help pay for rent (our rent or morgage (which will vary immensely from place to place), salaries (which also very greatly-our full time support staff makes around $18/hour plus get paid insurance-this is WAY more than most veterinary clinics), utilities, etc, etc, etc. Just because one clinic can charge X doesn't mean that any clinic that charges more than that is just lining their pockets!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Sarah! Would you say it's fair to seek out a different vet if you're being charged $300 PLUS all the additional charges for hospital stay, bloodwork, meds, etc?


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

You are always free to seek another vet. But price isn't the only factor. Do you know and trust the vet that gave you the quote? Can you say the same about another practice? I don't know how many people "saved money" by going to the low cost spay/neuter clinic (in my area this clinic is akin the Wal-Mart or McDonald's of the veterinary world), then ended up coming back to us when their pet had complications from the surgery (and ended up paying for one or more exams and at least once another surgery to repair a botched incision). Often times (but not always) the more expensive clinic stays more abreast of new techniques and pain protocols vs. a low cost clinic. In my opinion, veterinary medicine is not really something that should be shopped solely based on price.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I totally agree. I've had my share of terrible experiences with vets and I'm super picky who I let my animals see.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

IowaGold said:


> You are always free to seek another vet. But price isn't the only factor. Do you know and trust the vet that gave you the quote? Can you say the same about another practice? I don't know how many people "saved money" by going to the low cost spay/neuter clinic (in my area this clinic is akin the Wal-Mart or McDonald's of the veterinary world), then ended up coming back to us when their pet had complications from the surgery (and ended up paying for one or more exams and at least once another surgery to repair a botched incision). Often times (but not always) the more expensive clinic stays more abreast of new techniques and pain protocols vs. a low cost clinic. In my opinion, veterinary medicine is not really something that should be shopped solely based on price.


I totally agree. When I had Riley neutered I took him to a different vet because they were cheaper. Riley did have some complications and I had to take him to my regular vet and explain how I took him somewhere else to save money :uhoh:. That's what I get for being cheap! Lesson learned.


----------



## goldens2show (May 7, 2009)

Some vets value the opportunity to spay/neuter and don't charge for these surgeries to cover every cent to run an entire vet hospital. Money to run an entire clinic is made by routine care, vaccinations, other types of surgery, etc 

I guess my point was that if as a society we value people spay/neutering their pets then vets should try to do it as economically as possible. I have a good idea of what actual cost is since I worked doing finance for a major vet hospital for several years while going through school. Machines, meds, etc generally come from the same companies (same cost) only difference is salaries, rent, etc There is a huge difference in markup between clinics. It is possible to get an awesome surgeon and save money-it isn't mutually exclusive. As with anything in dogs-cost is only one factor. Pick a vet you trust and feel confident in their work.

Christina
enter


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

goldens2show said:


> Some vets value the opportunity to spay/neuter and don't charge for these surgeries to cover every cent to run an entire vet hospital. Money to run an entire clinic is made by routine care, vaccinations, other types of surgery, etc


The $300 neuter (or spay because that price is only like $25 more) *IS* discounted. At my clinic, a growth removal that takes about that much time would cost somewhere in the $500 range (this would include all the things listed above) and a cystotomy (bladder stone removal-fairly similar in time, etc. to a spay) would cost $600-$800 (includes all above, plus antibiotics, stone analysis, x-rays, etc.). But even a discounted surgery *still* has to pay the doctor's and staff's salaries for the time they spend and any supplies they used, etc. I'm not at work today, but if I have time tomorrow, I'll try to do an itemized list of actual cost at my clinic (may not have time as the boss is gone and I'm the only other doctor there).


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sarah, thanks for the break down.

I had sticker shock when I had Brady neutered a few years ago on the East Coast, it had gone up so much since my last dogs ( mid $300's ), but that vet had also just started using the laser - did not realize that machinery was so expensive. ( Plus I always choose to have all bloodwork done which adds to the cost. )

I just had MacKenzie spayed here in the Kansas City area and it was just $200. We did do all the bloodwork, but this vet doesn't have the laser and I know rent is a lot cheaper than the East Coast.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Steph,
I just pulled out my records for Katie. I know she is a female, but I would imagine you are looking at approximately 20% less to neuter than spay.

We had Katie's spay done at North Town Vet Hospital in Brampton. We opted for the laser surgery for Katie, which they charged an extra $70 for (money very well spent I thought!).

The total bill, including fluids, cardiac monitor, anesthesia and overnight stay (which might not be necessary with a male!) came to $441.19. That was 3.5 years ago - so things might be a little more now.

I would say you would be looking at about $350 as Molson might not need to spend the night. They like to keep the girls overnight as a precaution.

I am surprised you're going to neuter him though, as I thought you wanted to get into showing with him? He's so very handsome!! 

Hope that information helps 

Kim


----------



## goldensare4ever (Feb 6, 2010)

I've learned my lesson about choosing a vet with reduced prices. I rescued three stray female kittens and wanted them spayed. I did not like the quote that my vet gave me for all three kittens so I took them all to a farm vet and he did them for $300 total. Great! It wasn't until I was told to pick them up that day that I started questioning things. How come the vet wasn't keeping them overnight? I assumed he would have. That is what other vet's had done in the past. When I went to pay for them I was told that one kitten didn't respond to the medication so they gave her another pill. Pill? Why not anesthetic? I brought them home and the kitten that was topped up would not wake up and was breathing very shallow. She was very cold. It really scared me. It wasn't until the next morning she began to wake up. The other kitten was bleeding really bad for a couple of days. You get what you pay for. I am not a vet and I can't begin to know what questions to ask but I do know that I will leave it to the experts and stick with a vet that has all the up to date equipment. I use to work at a vet's office in the grooming department in Toronto and I can tell you that the vets keep in touch with each other and generally keep their prices around the same from vet to vet so that you stay with your vet.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I paid $229.00 for jess' neutering + $72.00 for pre-op bloodwork +$16.67 for post-op med. Total was approx $320 before taxes. I have dealt with this vet for 20+ yrs and have great confidence in his surgical skills, so wasn't looking for another option.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

goldensare4ever said:


> I've learned my lesson about choosing a vet with reduced prices. I rescued three stray female kittens and wanted them spayed. I did not like the quote that my vet gave me for all three kittens so I took them all to a farm vet and he did them for $300 total. Great! It wasn't until I was told to pick them up that day that I started questioning things. How come the vet wasn't keeping them overnight? I assumed he would have. That is what other vet's had done in the past. When I went to pay for them I was told that one kitten didn't respond to the medication so they gave her another pill. Pill? Why not anesthetic? I brought them home and the kitten that was topped up would not wake up and was breathing very shallow. She was very cold. It really scared me. It wasn't until the next morning she began to wake up. The other kitten was bleeding really bad for a couple of days. You get what you pay for.


I worked for a crummy vet while I was applying for vet school (lesson learned: Listen to your gut-run away when that is your first instinct!). They were one of the $75 neuter/$100 spay places. Here's what you got for your $100. No pre-anesthetic exam much less blood work. "Anesthesia" involved an intramuscular injection of ketamine and rompun. This shot was often given with the pet cornered in the back of the kennel and the needle pretty much just stuck somewhere in the dog or cat (versus the place I work now, where the pet is properly restrained by a technician and the actual injection is carefully located to avoid damaging the muscles or nerves). After the shot was given, the pet was left in the kennel, unattended, for several minutes until the were asleep enough. Then the surgery was performed. If the pet started to wake up before the surgery was over, the receptionist was called into the room to hold the pet down until the surgery was finished (yep, there was no tech in the room assisting the surgery/monitoring the patient). After the surgery, the pet was chucked back into a cage to hopefully wake up.

At least this place did have an autoclave and did use separate packs, but I've heard of many places that perform high volume surgeries that use the same pack from surgery to surgery. The clinic I worked for did save money by reusing the same scalpel blades and needles/syringes over and over (sterilized). By the time those things actually got thrown away, they could hardly cut butter. The syringes were used until you there were no markings left on them (real accurate for measuring). This isn't surgery related, but is syringe related; only one syringe/needle was to be used for each pet (or family of pets, if you brought more than one). One vaccine was drawn up in the syringe/needle and given, then the next drawn up in the same syringe/needle and given, etc. until all the vaccine were accounted for. This is a big deal because many vaccines are not compatible. Say you gave a killed Rabies vaccine, then used the same syringe (with Rabies vaccine remanants) to give a modified live Parvo vaccine. It's entirely likely that the Parvo vaccine will be inactivated by the Rabies vaccine rendering it useless.

One last comment on the crummy place that doesn't apply to dogs, but does apply to getting what you pay for. It's about declawing cats (whether you agree with it or not, it's something that most vets do). Let's guess how the crummy place declawed cats...with Resco dog nail trimmers! Not even sterile. This is a big part of why declawing gets a bad rap. Sure it's fast and there are no claws left, but it is not precise (either bits of bone get left that should have been removed or bone that should stay is damaged). It's totally barbaric and if that were the only option, I would never ever declaw a cat. This is how it SHOULD be done: either a scalpel blade or a laser is used to incise the cuticle to expose the joint. Once the structures are identified, the scalpel or laser is used to cut the ligaments, precisely separating the joint. Nothing that should come out is left and nothing that should stay is damaged.

For contrast, here's what happens during a $300 neuter/spay where I work now (and have worked since graduating from vet school). Dog is presented for a spay or neuter at least 1 hour prior the anticipated end of morning appointments. The dog is weighed then a pre-anesthetic exam is performed which includes drawing blood for the blood profile (that's why they have to be there at least an hour earlier than when we start surgeries). If the blood profile is withing normal limits, a dose of morphine is calculated for the individual patient (it is drawn up in a brand new syringe/needle, then the needle is changed to yet another brand new needle to make sure that we are using the sharpest needle possible-even putting it through the rubber stopper on a vial dulls it slightly) and administered (with one tech appropriately restraining the pet and the other giving the injection in the lumbar muscles) approximately 30 minutes before the surgery. This allows the morphine to fully be on board before we start. 

To induce anesthesia, the dog gets a carefully calculated dose of ketamine and valium by IV. This gets the dog to sleep quickly and allows us to pass an endotracheal tube and administer isofluorane gas anesthesia and oxygen. Then the pet is hooked to monitoring equipment (but the tech in charge of the anesthesia still monitors the pet manually with a stethoscope, etc.) and prepped for surgery (this takes place in a separate room than the surgery to prevent the surgery room from being contaminated with hair, etc.). From the moment we get the dog out to induce anesthesia, the tech "in charge" of that patient does nothing else-no answering the phone, no assisting another tech with a quick blood draw, etc. This is an advantage of having a staff rather than just one person besides the doctor.

The dog is moved into the surgery room and the surgery is performed using a separate sterilized pack for each patient. We use laser now, so there are no scalpels, but when we did use scalpel blades, they were brand new and disposed of after the procedure.

After the surgery is finished, the iso is turned off and the dog stays on oxygen for at least 5 minutes before returning to room air (the dog also gets a Metacam injection at this point). Once the dog is awake enough to begin licking and chewing, the endotracheal tube is removed the dog is moved into a recovery cage (our recovery cages are right in the middle of our treatment/surgical prep area). The tech stays with the dog for several minutes to make sure s/he is recovering normally. There are several sets of eyes and ears that continue to somewhat passively monitor the recovering dogs until they are truly up and awake since the cages are in the main area where we are all working. The dog spends the first night in hospital to ensure that it gets the cage rest it needs, then starts on oral Rimadyl the next morning. By the time the owner comes to pick up the dog, it is acting normal. No dog ever leaves our clinic staggering or needing to be carried out because it isn't fully recovered from anesthetic.

Just a couple of other comments. I work at a fairly small, low volume, high quality practice (2 doctors, 3 techs, 2 receptionists, 1 kennel help). We don't fully utilize our techs since there is typically a doctor available. At our clinic, the doctor calculates and administers the injectible anesthetic and places the endotracheal tube. In larger clinics (or those who more fully utilize their techs), the techs typically are the ones that do the anesthesia and place the trach tube. Either is totally acceptable.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Goodness... I had no idea it cost so much to spay / neuter! I have 3 pets (2 cats and Charlie) and all three have come from a shelter. Thankfully, vets in the area offer to spay / neuter these animals at basically no cost other than supplies when they are adopted. Of course, I had to pay an adoption fee of $85 to adopt Charlie, and according to the paperwork, $50 of that was for his neuter. I am so glad that even though it was a "cheap job", that things turned out well with Charlie and he had no complications. Same goes for my cat Siddha. He was neutered as part of the adoption fee of $75. Bodhi had already been neutered way before I adopted him. I'm sooo glad things turned out okay for them all. 

Steph - when the time comes, I hope you can find a good, fairly-priced vet that does a perfect job on Molson.  

Candace


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> Hi Steph,
> I just pulled out my records for Katie. I know she is a female, but I would imagine you are looking at approximately 20% less to neuter than spay.
> 
> We had Katie's spay done at North Town Vet Hospital in Brampton. We opted for the laser surgery for Katie, which they charged an extra $70 for (money very well spent I thought!).
> ...


Thanks for the help Kim! Yeah originally I wanted to get into showing with him but he seems to put out a lot of testosterone and attract all the crazies at the parks, trails, and anywhere else we go, to the point that neither him or I can enjoy ourselves thoroughly. I'm always on edge thinking that he's going to get attacked again, and I think he feels that way too! And especially with him being in a ring full of intact males, I can't see it going well! :doh: I think it's in his best interest to get neutered to give him a much better quality of life and not be restricted as to where we can/cannot go because of it. 

So we will stay away from conformation but we will still be able to get into obedience, rally, or agility if he enjoys it!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Thanks for the help Kim! Yeah originally I wanted to get into showing with him but he seems to put out a lot of testosterone and attract all the crazies at the parks, trails, and anywhere else we go, to the point that neither him or I can enjoy ourselves thoroughly. I'm always on edge thinking that he's going to get attacked again, and I think he feels that way too! And especially with him being in a ring full of intact males, I can't see it going well! :doh: I think it's in his best interest to get neutered to give him a much better quality of life and not be restricted as to where we can/cannot go because of it.
> 
> So we will stay away from conformation but we will still be able to get into obedience, rally, or agility if he enjoys it!


Good for you Steph!!! It will make the world of difference, for him and for you!!
I definitely know what you mean about not being able to enjoy yourselves out in public. 
Like I had mentioned before,Timber was like a testosterone magnet to other dogs but not realizing himself that they didn't like him!!!
I would tense and hold my breath when another dog came up to meet him and I'm sure he felt my tension as well.
Now, we spend alot of time at our new dog park, and where my hubby was nervous to take him for the first time, not me. It has opened up a new world for him and we have so much fun now with other dogs!
I'm so excited for you to be able to do that with Molson!!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Thanks, Iowa Gold, that gives some basis to talk to our vet before surgery to see what they do. It is a new vet to us, so I am unsure.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

http://www.spayneuter.ontariospca.ca/

16586 Woodbine Ave. Newmarket, ON L3Y 4W1 

Vacacines are only $10
Neuter is $90

click on fees and they e-mail yopu this

Please note: This document provides fees and services only - it does not waitlist you for an appointment. To book an appointment, please follow the instructions on our website.

Thank you for your interest in the Ontario SPCA Spay/Neuter Services. Our fee schedule is as follows:

Rates and Services 2010


Surgery:

Cat Neuter or Spay - $50
Dog Neuter - $60
Dog Spay - under 20kg - $80
*Large Dog Surcharge - $30 (for all dog spays over 20kg) starting Jan 2010.

** Note: Due to breed-specific concerns, we are unable to accommodate Great Danes in our spay/neuter program. Please see your full-service veterinarian for this surgery.

Note: All animals must be between the ages of four months and five years and be in good physical condition, 
including being an appropriate weight for our program (see website for program specific weight charts).



Vaccines:

Animals that have been vaccinated previously should be accompanied by proof of vaccination. If your pet has not been vaccinated, this service can be performed at the time of surgery. Although not mandatory, we recommend that your pet have the following vaccines:

Feline:
*Rabies (3-year) - $10 
Feline Leukemia - $15
Feline Distemper - $10

*Note: It is strongly recommended that ALL animals vaccinated for rabies regardless of whether or not they go outside. If your animal is currently vaccinated for rabies, proof of vaccination should accompany your pet at the time of surgery.

Canine:
*Rabies (3-year) - $10
Distemper/Parvovirus - $10



Microchip:

$15 provides your pet with a universal microchip - a unique identifier. All shelters and many vet offices have the ability to read a microchip, and your animal would be returned to you safely and quickly should it become lost. This fee includes 45 days of free pet insurance. 



E-Collars and Bitter Spray:

We STRONGLY recommend that all animals be deterred from licking their surgical sites through the use of E-collars 
for dogs and bitter spray for cats (if cats do not respond to bitter spray, an e-collar must be applied right away). 
If your animal does lick, they can open their incisions or cause infection, incurring additional veterinary costs. 

We will have both available for purchase on the morning of surgery - cost $15 ea. (Note: If you choose to purchase your e-collar from the pet-store, please ensure that when pushed back against your dogs shoulders, the collar extends at least 1" past his/her nose).



Payment:

Payment for your petâ?Ts surgery must be paid at the time of booking and is non-refundable. Credit card payments can be made over the phone, and debit/cash payments can be made in person, at our offices.



Next Steps:

Please read the attached pre and post-operative instructions on our website at http://www.spayneuter.ontariospca.ca, then call to book an appointment. Please note: it may take 12- 16 (or more for dog spays) weeks to receive a return call, as we are receiving hundreds of calls per day. 




Please note:
Information and prices sent to members of the public are for the use of those individuals only, and are not for redistribution. Please be advised that public dissemination of this information puts the Ontario SPCA veterinarians at risk of violating the Veterinarians Act.


----------



## dewy (May 5, 2008)

Hi Steph, I JUST got off the phone to inquire about Noah and the quote for his weight was $362 plus tax. About double what I was anticipating but this is his vet and he is comfortable there and I will be more comfortable knowing he is in good hands. 
The tricky part will be keeping him out of water for 2-3 weeks post surgery.


----------

